# kreisförmige Transparenz mit Illustrator



## Caze (20. November 2007)

Hallo Community,
es dreht sich um ein für mich doch recht kniffliges Problem;

ich habe einen Ring in Illustrator erstellt und möchte diesem nun eine kreisförmige Transparenz geben. Das setzt voraus, dass es möglich ist eine Transparenz  
a) auf einem Pfad entlang laufen zulassen 
und b) es auf den Ring beschränkt werden kann (um Überlappungen zu vermeiden) 

Linearer Standartverlauf kommt in diesem Fall nicht in Frage und auch über die Ebenenmaske war es nicht machbar. Achso ja, Verlaufsgitter war auch noch ein Gedanke - leider auch hier unbefriedigende und ungenaue Ergebnisse...

Ist das prinzipiell möglich und wenn ja - wie?


----------



## Caze (20. November 2007)

Nach den vielen Kommentaren schreib ich nun einfach mal rein wie's funktioniert - zumindest was de kreisförmigen verlauf betrifft... Pfad scheint tatsächlich nicht zu gehen.

1.  erstelle ringförmiges Objekt
2.  erstelle 2 Rechtecke - 1 schwarz und 1 weiß
3.  beide Rechtecke nebeneinander auf eine Linie bringen
4.  "angleichen" Werkzeug nutzen und eine Verbindung schaffen (sollte nun einen Verlauf zeigen von w nach s oder umgekehrt je nach Reihenfolge der Rechtecke)
5.  im Menü "angleichen" Optionen "Farbe glätten" wählen
6.  im Menü "Pinsel" wähle "neuer Pinsel"  (Bildpinsel!)
7.  einen Kreis aufziehen
8.  füllen mit neuem Bildpinsel (jetzt sollte eine Kreisfüllung vgl. mit der photoshop "verlaufswinkel" entstanden sein)  
9.  dem ringförmigen Objekt unter "Transparenz" eine neue Transparenzmaske erstellen 
10. das "verlaufswinkelobjekt" via cut and paste in die vorher aktivierte Transparenzmaske einfügen
11. positionieren
12. fertig

oder ihr machts in ps dort ists nicht halb so aufwendig aber eben gepixelt... und das wollen wir ja nicht.


----------

